# Min waist width for 11.5 boots?



## fluffhead (Jan 25, 2013)

you should be fine


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd say 25.5 is okay.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Most bindings lift the boot high enough off the board that you should have enough clearance with a 25.5cm. And any bindings that fit a 11.5 should fit a 25.5 waist regardless of radius. But I wouldn't go less than that.


----------



## nicros (Jan 21, 2013)

Extremo said:


> Most bindings lift the boot high enough off the board that you should have enough clearance with a 25.5cm. And any bindings that fit a 11.5 should fit a 25.5 waist regardless of radius. But I wouldn't go less than that.


Good to know, thanks. 

It's interesting, a 25.5cm seems to be in the mid width range, where 26.5cm is wide. The difference is very small, 1cm. Which means the board is half a cm wider on each of the toe and heel sides, or less than a quarter of an inch.

Hard to conceive that with everything else going on that can be the difference between toe dragging or not!


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm size 12 and wouldn't go too much lower than 260ish, so size 11.5 and 255 you should sneak through OK.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You'll fit fine on it. I'd ride it with my size 13's and be fine. Try not to overthink it.


----------

